# fuse question



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

is a 3 amp fuse ok with a 100w ceramic?


----------



## mick1 (Feb 24, 2007)

yes a 3amp fuse is fine to use with a 100 watt ceramic


----------



## sparker (Jan 1, 2009)

I would say its too much to be honest. Max working load is around the 0.5Amp mark of the heater, So I would suggest a 1 Amp fuse will be better.(and safer):2thumb:


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

Stick with 3a if your voltage falls to 220v and lamp could be 110W due to tolerance manufacture plus with switch on surge a .5a will blow. 

In reality if filament goes and blows 3a fuse it will also blow a 5a fuse.


----------



## sparker (Jan 1, 2009)

Hence the reason I said use a 1 Amp fuse. This will protect the cable supplying the heater which all fuses are meant to do. Fuses protect the cable supplying the appliance not the appliance itself. If the heater is rated at 100w, allowing for fluctuations and tolerances it should not exceed 0.5 of an Amp. Therefore the cable should be able to withstand at least twice the working load of the heater which equates roughly to 1 Amp. So if the heater fails, the cable will not burn out and cause a fire!


Use a 1 Amp fuse bud to be safe.: victory:


----------



## mick1 (Feb 24, 2007)

can ya tell me where you can get a 1 amp fuse from i have been to b&q and wilkos to try and get a 1 amp fuse and they dont stock them they only keep 3 amp fuse


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

sparker said:


> Hence the reason I said use a 1 Amp fuse. This will protect the cable supplying the heater which all fuses are meant to do. Fuses protect the cable supplying the appliance not the appliance itself. If the heater is rated at 100w, allowing for fluctuations and tolerances it should not exceed 0.5 of an Amp. Therefore the cable should be able to withstand at least twice the working load of the heater which equates roughly to 1 Amp. So if the heater fails, the cable will not burn out and cause a fire!
> 
> 
> Use a 1 Amp fuse bud to be safe.: victory:


The fuse protects the device (could be any electronc item) in use and cable as not all devices have built in protection. The cable suppling power to devices normally has much greater wire diameter and number of wires than the device so its unlikly the cable would catch fire first.
If a failure of a component blows a 1 amp fuse it will certaily blow a 3 amp fuse.
The cable to heat lamp is probably around .75mm diameter for the wire which will easily carry 5-6 amps continuosly.

If you buy a table lamp with 60w bulb what fuse is fitted to plug?? - 3 amp!


----------

